# Summer Vacation Spot - Jackson Hole?



## thebot (Sep 11, 2007)

My wife and I are considering going to Jackson Hole for a week or so this summer. We are trying to find a spot that will be a good mix of outdoor activities and relaxation. 

Has anyone been visited during summer? How are costs? 

Any other recommendations?


----------



## cbird (Oct 27, 2006)

You could find about as much a range in costs as most cities, but probably more expensive in July (avoid the area around the 4th - very busy). One option to consider is, rather than staying at Jackson Hole, go a couple of hours north to Yellowstone and stay at the Yellowstone Lodge - a lot of the outdoors to explore with a nice place to stay.


----------



## thebot (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for the response. After doing a little more research, I thought it might be good to split time between Jackson and Yellowstone. I will look into the Yellowstone Lodge as well.



cbird said:


> You could find about as much a range in costs as most cities, but probably more expensive in July (avoid the area around the 4th - very busy). One option to consider is, rather than staying at Jackson Hole, go a couple of hours north to Yellowstone and stay at the Yellowstone Lodge - a lot of the outdoors to explore with a nice place to stay.


----------



## cbird (Oct 27, 2006)

Other places to consider out there would be Driggs, Idaho (just across the Teton Pass from Jackson Hole) - a much smaller town, still with the fantastic Teton scenery. Consider doing a glider ride at the airport, to get better views of the Tetons with a little adventure. It's only half an hour to Jackson, if you want more restaurants, yet more relaxed and rustic. Another nice place is the Chico hot springs in nearby Montana.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

My distant recollection includes the don't-miss hot spots Mangy Moose and Million Dollar (Cowboy?) Bar in Jackson Hole. Two touristy places, but everyone back home will ask you if you hit them. If you hike, take the gondola up over the mountain and hike the back trails. It was breath-taking, with great views and some deep snow, even in summer. It is a reasonable day hike, as I recall, in case you don't want to camp. Bill


----------

